# Front lit Kindle on the Horizon?



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

I stumbled across this at Techcrunch

http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/06/next-generation-of-e-ink-kindle-to-sport-new-front-lit-screen/


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

It is the logical next step. Along with color and faster refresh rates.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I was kind of surprised not to see this mentioned already. I saw it earlier today. Thoughts?

http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/amazon-experimenting-with-front-lit-display-for-next-kindle-2012046/


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

If/when they put out a front lit kindle, I'd be curious to play with it (in stores or with a friends) but I don't know that I'd buy it as I can just use a clip lit, lighted cover, or the lights in my home if I need it as the article suggested.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I read in bed sometimes, so that swing-out light in the top photo might be something I'd be interested in. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> I read in bed sometimes, so that swing-out light in the top photo might be something I'd be interested in. Thanks for the link!


That photo is of the current lighted case that's available now for the K4 and the KTouch. There's a similar lighted cover available for the K3 too. The possible new Kindle the article talks about is one which, a I understand it, is self lit by a layer on the front of the screen that glows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm almost certain that there is another post about this, with a link to a different, longer, article...off to look.

EDIT:  Found it; I didn't realize it was in the Writers' Café! Merging...thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's a cool idea.  One of the earlier Sony models had lights that you could turn on that lit the screen from the side.  But they weren't entirely successful in efficiently lighting the whole screen.  The one image in that article is ideal. . .but I'm also pretty sure it's a mock up and not an 'unretouched' photo of an actual kindle with a lit screen.

As to the utility, yeah, you can carry a light with you. . .and the lighted covers are nice, though they tend to add weight. . . . .sometimes I don't want to carry anything BUT the kindle and it would be nice if there was a light available in case I was left in the dark. 

Of course, using the light will impact battery life. . .but the same is true if you use the lighted cover.  And even so, it's probably better than carrying a light that uses batteries -- which might die -- so you'd need to carry spares.  Pretty soon you're back to having to carry a bag when all you wanted to bring was the Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I would be interested in at least seeing one of these....

Betsy


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm curious how a lighted Kindle would read compared to the current versions. The mock-up there kind of worries me, even if it's an feature that can be switched on and off, I don't want to pay extra for something that hinders the reading experience. For me, the current Touch is almost perfect. Honestly, I'd rather have a slightly larger screen, a whiter background, and crisper text rendering on a next-generation Touch instead. Oh, and changeable orientation would be nice too! Add those things in, and I'd gladly upgrade. For a light? Not so much...

Ah, who am I kidding. I'd break down and buy one as soon as I saw it in-store, just like I did with the Touch.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

This is very interesting and would be a tempting upgrade, if done well. The patents sound like an interesting idea, again, assuming they are able to implement it well. Amazon seems to do a pretty good job of waiting until the technology is up to par, so hopefully this idea will be a winner.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh nice! I'd definitely want one!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting, but even if Amazon markets such a device, I doubt if the e-ink readers we have now will go away immediately. With their low price and long battery life, I think there will be a market for them for at least a couple of more years.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been looking forward to the idea of the Flex lighting for a while.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Interesting, but even if Amazon markets such a device, I doubt if the e-ink readers we have now will go away immediately. With their low price and long battery life, I think there will be a market for them for at least a couple of more years.


JimC, this would be an layer of the screen over the e-ink. It would not be a replacement for the current screen technology, but another technology that would complement it.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool... I wonder how much it would affect the cost of the kindles.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My only concern with this is reducing the effectiveness of the e-ink.  I mean, what makes it work so well is that the screen is not back-lit and does not feel like a screen.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd go for that. My only quibble with the Kindle. Reading in Bed's ok but the other half objects to the nightlamp... Hey, I could read under the sheets!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd be interested in it potentially as I hate having to hassle with a book light.  Thus I end up usually just reading on my iPad instead of K3 if I'm not in good lighting conditions.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

wholesalestunna said:


> That's pretty cool... I wonder how much it would affect the cost of the kindles.


It would cost something, of course, but you'd also have to take into account the current hefty cost of the Amazon lighted cover. If a person could buy a cheaper cover instead (or no cover) then they might be willing to shell out more money for the kindle itself. But, Amazon has done a good job pricing new models at (or even less than) the cost of the current models.

For me, my decision on whether to buy a new lighted model would depend up whether, with the light off, the text quality and reading experience are not compromised in any way by the new components for the light.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This might bring me back to the eInk fold. I'd be interested in this, as others said, if it doesn't affect the clarity of the eInk screen and if the light can be turned off when not in use (battery life is my concern, here).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> My only concern with this is reducing the effectiveness of the e-ink. I mean, what makes it work so well is that the screen is not back-lit and does not feel like a screen.


If they can get it right (Sony didn't - the lighting was too uneven and I believe there was an extra layer of glass that cut down on the clarity of the eInk image) it should be great. No messing with a booklight, it isn't backlit, it should be somewhere between being like having one of those Wedgelights laying on a printed page and using a booklight.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont know if i would buy it, I dont think i ever find myself reading in low light situations anyway. It hurts my eyes too much.


----------



## Liam Ireland (Jul 21, 2011)

A nice idea but I don't think I'd buy it. I've got plenty of light sources at home


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

have to admit I'm very interested in this


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BN trying to beat Amazon to the market? http://bit.ly/Hzmsol


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

911jason said:


> BN trying to beat Amazon to the market? http://bit.ly/Hzmsol


Holy [email protected]* - it's available for pre-order ($139, $40 more than basic Nook).

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-simple-touch-with-glowlight-barnes-noble/1108046469?ean=9781400501717

Though, I still don't get how B&N can claim that Nook is "World's #1 Reader". They don't even sell outside the US! My only guess is that they are counting the nook color (which many people buy and hack as a general purpose tablet), and they are using numbers from before the Fire came out.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Any idea how this will work for older eyes?  I find the E-ink so much easier on them.  I wouldn't want to give that up.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

With the discontinued colored lighted cases from kindle I'd be really interested in this.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Any idea how this will work for older eyes? I find the E-ink so much easier on them. I wouldn't want to give that up.


If it's done well it will be great. Even better than e-ink with a clip on light since the lighting would be more even.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Holy [email protected]* - it's available for pre-order ($139, $40 more than basic Nook).
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-simple-touch-with-glowlight-barnes-noble/1108046469?ean=9781400501717
> 
> Though, I still don't get how B&N can claim that Nook is "World's #1 Reader". They don't even sell outside the US! My only guess is that they are counting the nook color (which many people buy and hack as a general purpose tablet), and they are using numbers from before the Fire came out.


This looks exactly like what I've hoped Kindle would do.

When I can, I'll go check it out in the store and see how it looks.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I've viewed my KTouch as the perfect Kindle for me.  I never even though of frontlighting as I though e-ink technology didn't have the ability to integrate lighting (guess that was backlighting though).  If Amazon were to launch a KTouch with integrated lighting as BN just did with the Nook, I would happy hit the buy button immediately!  While I love my lighted leather case, a slim Kindle with no case and a light that would be less bothersome to my husband while I read in bed would be amazing.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> This looks exactly like what I've hoped Kindle would do.
> 
> When I can, I'll go check it out in the store and see how it looks.


It probably won't be in the stores until it's available to ship, which is May 1.

Here's a couple of video reviews:

http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2012/04/barnes-noble-nook-with-glowlight.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57413113-1/barnes-noble-beats-amazon-to-the-punch-with-lighted-e-ink-nook-hands-on/

I'm pondering the justification that it would help for me to be able to see how the books we publish look on the Simple Touch....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm really hoping Amazon comes out with something similar after seeing the video of the nook


----------



## IdRatherDrum (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have a kindle at the moment but I want one really badly.  Now I might just have to hold out until the light is announced...


----------



## IdRatherDrum (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have a kindle but now with this announcement I may have to wait even longer to get mine!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> If it's done well it will be great. Even better than e-ink with a clip on light since the lighting would be more even.


If that's the case.. I'm interested! I think i have tried every clip on light on the market and they just don't do a very good job at lighting the entire screen evenly. But I'm willing to wait for Amazon!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am getting it. The lighted kindle cover makes the kindle heavy in my handbag. I got spoiled when my kindle was naked, but I needed a light.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd have to see one first before I'd jump on the bandwagon.  I'm not convinced front lighting would be an improvement over back lighting as far as eye strain.  And any loss of screen contrast would be a total deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted similarly in a different topic -- I am interested to see, but admit to some skepticism about whether I'll want to get it.

First, the pictures I've seen make it look like it actually glows. There are 'mock up' pictures of Kindle which I don't really trust for accuracy, but also what are purported to be actual pictures of the new nook. They don't seem like subtle soft light to me, but more like they'll still be a bit strong for a dim room. They don't look much different that back lighting to me. BUT, I'll reserve judgement until I can see it in person -- hopefully in dim lighting -- because it's the sort of thing that's really hard to capture well in a photograph.

The other thing is that, if they only put the feature on the Touch model, I'll probably pass. I'm not interested in a touch version of an eInk kindles. And, after all, I have a "touch" Kindle that's already back lit _and_ has color: Fawkes, my Fire!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> First, the pictures I've seen make it look like it actually glows. There are 'mock up' pictures of Kindle which I don't really trust for accuracy, but also what are purported to be actual pictures of the new nook. They don't seem like subtle soft light to me, but more like they'll still be a bit strong for a dim room. They don't look much different that back lighting to me. BUT, I'll reserve judgement until I can see it in person -- hopefully in dim lighting -- because it's the sort of thing that's really hard to capture well in a photograph.


Those are exactly my thoughts as well. The photos look sorta 'fake'. That type of illumination almost looks no different than a back lit LCD reader. If that's the case I probably would pass. But if it's a gentle light that compliments the eInk, then I would be very likely to upgrade if Amazon offered a device like this.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, the lighting on the Nook is adjustable so you could turn it down for reading in dark, up for dim lighting etc.  But it may still bother those unfortunate to have sensitive eyes.

As I said in the other thread, I'd love this if done well if I didn't already have a K3 and an iPad 2 I can use for dim lighting.  Thankfully my eyes don't bother me with backlighting at all.  Though that could be from not reading for hours on end like many do.  I rarely read for more than an hour at a time.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't wait for this, I wish it was out right now!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> If that's the case.. I'm interested! I think i have tried every clip on light on the market and they just don't do a very good job at lighting the entire screen evenly. But I'm willing to wait for Amazon!


I have a SimpleLight which only works with the K3 so far...unless they have their new ones out by now...and it goes on the side and uses the K battery, which I love. It's super light and fits with my flip-top case.

Re: my next K....this will tempt me sorely but they have _GOT _to update the K software from it's very basic and flat book organizational structure.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Holy [email protected]* - it's available for pre-order ($139, $40 more than basic Nook).
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-simple-touch-with-glowlight-barnes-noble/1108046469?ean=9781400501717
> 
> Though, I still don't get how B&N can claim that Nook is "World's #1 Reader". They don't even sell outside the US! My only guess is that they are counting the nook color (which many people buy and hack as a general purpose tablet), and they are using numbers from before the Fire came out.


I'm not sure how they claim it's the "first" reader to be lit like this - Sony tried it a couple of years ago. It didn't do well, hopefully B&N and Amazon learned from Sony's mistakes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'm not sure how they claim it's the "first" reader to be lit like this - Sony tried it a couple of years ago. It didn't do well, hopefully B&N and Amazon learned from Sony's mistakes.


Well, they can say "first" if it's a somewhat different technology than Sony used. Which I gather it is. But, yeah, Sony's effort at the concept wasn't very successful. . . . .


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's a totally different lighting scheme.  The SONY, if I recall correctly, was front lit.  Where this is more of a glowing backlight type thing.

So they are the first with this new tech, and are touting that since Amazon is rumored to have the same type of thing coming out and they managed to beat them to the punch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Sony was 'side lit': in that there were lights in the bezel that shone sideways across the screen.  I don't know what kind of lights, and they apparently were only on one side which is partly why they were less than 100% successful.  One side of the screen still wasn't particularly well lit.  And I gather it really sucked up the battery.

I have the impression this new technology is similar in that it is also side lighting (you can't back light an eInk screen since it's opaque) but that the lighting is somehow smoother and maybe all the way around.  And, apparently, adjustable.

We'll see!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, I had the impression the Nook lighting was a layer over the e-ink screen that glowed.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Ah, I had the impression the Nook lighting was a layer over the e-ink screen that glowed.


There is some sort of layer, and they are downplaying any decrease in contrast caused by that layer by calling it a "free screen protector". There are LEDs across the top bezel, and the layer is what makes the light diffuse relatively evenly down the page.



Meemo said:


> I'm not sure how they claim it's the "first" reader to be lit like this - Sony tried it a couple of years ago. It didn't do well, hopefully B&N and Amazon learned from Sony's mistakes.


What I referenced wasn't that they were calling this the first ereader lit this way - they were saying "World's #1 ereader" which seems impossible considering that they don't even sell it outside the US.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .I could be wrong. . . . .there might have been a layer but maybe the lights were on the side and were supposed to reflect somehow across the layer, thus lighting the screen? Like fiber optic only a thin sheet? I only checked one out once and, as I said, my impression was that it didn't effectively light the whole screen so I wasn't interested -- even if it had been a Kindle -- and I might be mis-remembering what I saw.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

He/she's talking about the new Nook having some type of layer, and I also recall the announcement saying it didn't affect contrast. 

Not the old Sony reader. That didn't have any kind of layer, just the lights in the side.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see the difference in the light-from-the-top Nook and light-from-the-sides Sony 700 (from 200 in these pics & reviews.

From a review of the Nook Glowlight: http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9226159/Nook_Simple_Touch_with_GlowLight_An_e_reader_for_night_readers?taxonomyId=12
"The Nook Simple Touch with GlowLight ($139; expected to ship in early May) illuminates the reading surface with 8 LEDs embedded in the upper inner edge of the bezel, just above the display. You turn these LEDs on by pressing on the button just below the display for a couple of seconds. A quicker press brings up a menu along the bottom; tap on the selection labeled "GlowLight" and you can adjust the intensity of the light via a sliding control." The pic from this article came out WAY big when I tried to enter it here, but here's a video from another review. 





From a review of the Sony 700 (200. Clearly it isn't as simple as it would seem to us lowly users, since 4 years later Amazon & B&N are finally taking another stab at this. http://www.mobiletechreview.com/gadgets/Sony-Reader-PRS-700.htm

"Sony added a touch layer on top of the e-ink display and embedded LED side-lights into the frame that surrounds the display. Clever. But this comes at the expense of contrast and glare, and the Sony Reader PRS-700 looks more like a grayscale notebook screen than an eBook reader. The glare isn't nearly as bad as the average PDA or gloss notebook display-- it's on par with matte finish notebook displays. Clarity and contrast aren't bad at all under very good lighting (lots of lights on, or daylight streaming in from a window), but in darker envirnoments like a living room at night with 120 watts of light from a nearby floor lamp, it suffers. Turning on the sidelights help here, at the expense of battery life."









The question will be how the screen contrast on both these Nook & (rumored) Kindle models is affected without the LED lights on - if the contrast is lowered then these will probably suffer the same fate as the Sony 700. For me, I think the Fire in night mode is a better option, less light in the room, and less light "in my eyes", despite the fact that the Fire is backlit. But pre-Fire, I'd have been interested in a Kindle with this lighting option. It is interesting that this Nook model is actually 1 oz _lighter_ than the regular Nook Touch. Wonder how that happened?


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> What I referenced wasn't that they were calling this the first ereader lit this way - they were saying "World's #1 ereader" which seems impossible considering that they don't even sell it outside the US.


Think of football fans, all proclaiming that their team is #1. They aren't, of course, and which team actually is #1 won't be known until the end of the season, but until then, every fan thinks...or acts as if they think...their team is "#1."

So, the Nook is indeed #1 in the hearts of its owners, or #1 according to _Consumer Reports_, or #1 in sparkling deliciousness, or #1 because if Jesus owned an ereader...well, you get the idea. 

To meander momentarily onto the topic: All I can say about the lighted ereaders is, 'bout dang time!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> All I can say about the lighted ereaders is, 'bout dang time!


I'm looking forward to seeing one of these.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> What I referenced wasn't that they were calling this the first ereader lit this way - they were saying "World's #1 ereader" which seems impossible considering that they don't even sell it outside the US.


Not there, but on their announcement on Facebook, at least, they claimed it was the first eReader to be lit this way. And I immediately thought "Oh really? What about the Sony?" 
Here's part of their post: "Watch this video to learn more about the first and only Reader designed to make bedtime reading perfect-" - only one currently, and probably not the only one for long...but not the first.


----------

